# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  التداعيات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لجائحة کورونا وتأثيرها على المرأة فى المجتمع المصر

## د.شيماء عطاالله

التداعيات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لجائحة کورونا وتأثيرها على المرأة فى المجتمع المصرى

دكتورة

هند فؤاد السيد

استاذ علم الاجتماع المساعد

المرکز القومي للبحوث الاجتماعية والجنائية

ملخص البحث:

تذهب الکثير من الدراسات إلى التأکيد على أن المرأة المصرية هى الفئة الأکثر تأثرًا بالتغيرات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية التى يمر بها المجتمع من ثورات وأزمات وخلافه، حيث تشير الأدبيات والدراسات المختلفة إلى أن المرأة تعانى بشکل مرکب ليس فقط بسبب نوعها؛ وإنما تتضاعف معاناتها إذا کانت فقيرة أوغير متعلمة أو تعيش فى منطقة نائية ... إلخ، بحيث تتحمل عدة أسس للتمييز ضدها مثل عبء التهميش الطبقى، بجانب عبء التمييز على أساس النوع، والتمييز الجغرافى. إن مثل هذا الوضع يشمل قطاعات واسعة من النساء اللواتى يعانين من العوز ويفتقدن لأى نوع من الحماية الاجتماعية مثل النساء المعيلات لأسر، والعاملات فى القطاع غير الرسمى، والعاملات فى القطاع الرسمى بلا أى ضمانات وظيفية وغيرها من القطاعات العمالية النسائية. ولهذا فإن فرص تعرضها للمخاطر الاقتصادية والاجتماعية جراء تداعيات جائحة کورونا أشد وطأة من الرجال. وتنتمى الدراسة إلى حقل الدراسات الميدانية التى اعتمدت على المنهج الوصفى لتفسير البيانات الکمية للمعلومات التى تم جمعها بشکل مباشر من عينة عشوائية للنساء المصريات المتزوجات فى کافة ربوع المجتمع ومحافظاته بلغ حجمها (204) مفردة، وذلک عبر شبکة الإنترنت بالاعتماد على أداة الاستبيان الإلکترونى نظرًا لظروف کورونا والإجراءات الاحترازية. وتضمنت الاستمارة أجزاءًا ثلاثة، رکز الجزء الأول على معرفة النساء بالفيروس ومصادر هذه المعرفة، والإجراءات والتدابير التى تتخذها للحماية منه، واهتم الجزء الثانى بالتعرف على أهم المخاطر الاقتصادية والاجتماعية التى تعانى منها النساء المصاحبة لجائحة کورونا، وأوضح الجزء الثالث أهم التدابير والإجراءات التى اتخذت لمکافحته من قبل الدولة، ورؤيتهن فى تطوير هذه الإجراءات بما يقلل من هذه المخاطر وتداعياتها عليهن. توصلت الدراسة للعديد من النتائج کالتالى:

ظهرت آثار التداعيات الاقتصادية جراء جائحة کورونا بقوة على المرأة والأسرة فى المجتمع المصرى، وإن اختلفت حدة هذه التداعيات وفقًا لطبيعة کل أسرة والمستوى الاقتصادى لها، ونوع العمل، والتعليم، وعدد أفرادها، والبيئة السکنية التى تقطن فيها وغيرها من العوامل الديموجرافية التى تشکل فى مجملها خصوصية للأسرة.

اختلفت طبيعة التداعيات الاجتماعية من حيث تأثيرها على التماسک والعلاقات فى الأسرة وفقًا لطبيعة کل أسرة وخصوصيتها، فالکثير من النساء والأسر استثمرت التباعد الاجتماعى والحظر المنزلى الذى فرضه انتشار کوفيد 19 فى تقوية وتماسک العلاقات الاجتماعية فيما بينهم من خلال استخدام الإنترنت فى التواصل والاطمئنان والدعم النفسى عند الإصابة بالمرض، أما البعض الآخر من الأسر انعزلت حول نفسها وضعفت الروابط والتواصل فيما بينها خوفا من الإصابة بالفيروس.
عانت المرأة من عدم المساواة بين الجنسين فى أداء الأعمال المنزلية، وشکل طول فترة الحظر، وغلق الحضانات، والعمل عن بٌعد، وتوقف التعليم، أعباء إضافية عليها مما جعلها من أکثر الفئات تضررًا من جائحة کورونا.

شکل الترابط والتداخل بين التداعيات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية نتيجة جائحة کورونا آثار مرکبة على المرأة فى المجتمع، تتعاظم آثارها لدى النساء الفقيرات وغير المتعلمات، والمعيلات لأسرهن. مما يضعهن تحت خط الفقر ويزيد من تهميشهن وأسرهن. 
خلق انتشار فيروس کورونا وعدم التوصل لعلاج أو لقاح فعال له حالة من الخوف والقلق والتوتر لدى بعض الأمهات التى بالغت فى الحذر والحرص على أفرادها مما أثر فى ترکيبة العلاقات فيما بينها، ودفعها لمزيد من الإنغلاق والوحدة والإنعزال، فى حين لجأ البعض الآخر من النساء للتوازن فى اتباع التدابير الوقائية مع استمرار الحياة الطبيعية والعلاقات بين الأسر.

تزايدت معدلات الخلافات والمشاجرات بين الزوجين وباقى أفراد الأسرة فى بعض الأسر نتيجة طول فترة الحظر المنزلى وخوف الأمهات على الأطفال والکبار من العدوى، والتعطل عن العمل، وغلق المدارس والجامعات، والعمل عن بٌعد مما خلق ضغوطا نفسية کبيرة على المرأة وحملها المزيد من الأعباء.

لعب العالم الافتراضى دورًا هامًا لدى معظم النساء فى تشکيل وعيهن بالمعلومات المتنوعة عن الفيروس وطرق الوقاية من التعرض له، بينما لجأت بعض النساء لوسائل الإعلام التقليدية مثل التليفزيون والإذاعة والصحف المختلفة.


المصدر 

https://ajahs.journals.ekb.eg/article_213243.html

----------


## محمود الشربينى

معلومات قيمة ورائعة

----------

